# This is insane.



## forktender (Aug 31, 2020)

Does this even make sense?










As you can see the whole right side of the page is blank.
I'm using Chrome or Firefox on a laptop most of the time because it looks even worse on my phone which is an Android.
This has been going on for over a month now, what are the IT people doing? Are there any IT people on this forum or have they all died of COVID-19?

Another view.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 31, 2020)

Are you on a laptop


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm on a notebook or smartphone and mine doesn't compress to one side like that.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2020)

forktender
  I've been following this since it started for you . I'm on a laptop on chrome . Not sure why this affects some and not others . Something you might try on your end . 

Mouse over the field of text and right click . 

From the pop up menu choose inspect 

A panel will open on the right side . Be careful what you click on in there .
The toolbar at the top of that panel has an icon . Looks like a small box over a bigger box .  Should say toggle device tool bar . Click on that .

That should give you the option to stretch the field of text . So as you drag your mouse from right to left , it should show a double arrow on your cursor when you hit the panel edge . 
When it does , left click and hold it down . Drag the mouse to the right to stretch the panel . 

It should stay when you let up on the mouse . Go back and un-toggle the device toolbar . The box over box icon .  Click the X to exit out . 

I'm not saying this is the problem , but might be worth a try . I know you didn't have the problem before .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 2, 2020)

forktender
 This is insane. This is only happening to a hand full of the hundreds of thousands of people that hit this forum a month and that is making it hard to diagnose. I know that they released a patch for it yesterday. If you haven't recently clear all of your cache and temp files to see if that allows the new code to download to your devices and fix it. Let me know if it doesn't. I have already let the dev team know that we may still have an issue


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2020)

It worked for exactly 2 posts than it came back. I clear my history,  browser and cookies at least once daily.
Their fix didn't cut it, I actually posted a thank you thread while it was still working than switched forum pages and bam right back to poem style. Hahaha, just my luck I was all excited to read through 5 weeks of threads that I have missed out on.
Whatever they did worked for a little while so they are on the right track.
Thanks for the report.
Dan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 2, 2020)

forktender
 they just pushed something a bit ago. Try again and let me know.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> forktender
> they just pushed something a bit ago. Try again and let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


Thank God, its working and back to normal...I was going insane trying to read posts and posting was super brutal.

Thank you all very much, I know it was a p.i.t.a for you but you nailed it.
With all the nay sayers and it has to be on my end finger pointing..................*HAH,*Try again.!!!!!

Thank you too everyone that actually tried to help, I'm sure everyone effected really appreciates your efforts.

Thank you very much.
Dan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 3, 2020)

forktender said:


> Thank God, its working and back to normal...I was going insane trying to read posts and posting was super brutal.
> 
> Thank you all very much, I know it was a p.i.t.a for you but you nailed it.
> With all the nay sayers and it has to be on my end finger pointing..................*HAH,*Try again.!!!!!
> ...



Awesome to hear. Smoke on


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

forktender said:


> Thank God, its working and back to normal...I was going insane trying to read posts and posting was super brutal.



Dan they were just testing your inner metal. Seeing if you were still worthy of the OTBS tag. 

Glad it's working for ya now. 

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2020)

Glad it's finally fixed. I'm sure the IT team was frustrated not being able to reproduce the problem to figure out a fix


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 3, 2020)




----------

